# Big Rumford



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

Why is everyone complaining about the 24x24's? they are really not that heavy. We do a lot of fireplaces from 36-72" on a regular basis in rumford and standard boxes. The tiles are heavy and i would prefer all of the to be 8x8 or 12x12 but I am no sally. Go big or go home or you could just hire a few guys built like me to do the heavy lifting. but back to question! check the box repeatedly for the courses moving. large boxes like this tend to shift and sag more on standard boxes but either way keep the levels handy.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

2low4nh said:


> Why is everyone complaining about the 24x24's? they are really not that heavy. We do a lot of fireplaces from 36-72" on a regular basis in rumford and standard boxes. The tiles are heavy and i would prefer all of the to be 8x8 or 12x12 but I am no sally. Go big or go home or you could just hire a few guys built like me to do the heavy lifting. but back to question! check the box repeatedly for the courses moving. large boxes like this tend to shift and sag more on standard boxes but either way keep the levels handy.



Thanks for the info.

I dont see alot of complaining though. I dont like to consider myself a sally, or a lightweight either standing 6'2" and topping out around 290 and throwing 345 on the bench, but anytime I get a chance to save my back I'll do it. 

People arent built from iron, and bones and muscle and everything else breaks down overtime, so why punish yourself. :thumbsup: Not too mention 10 weeks ago I busted 2 ribs off the spine and a couple of compression fractures on my vertebrae. That stuff takes time to heal, and going back to work 6 weeks before I was supposed to takes it that much longer to heal up.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I must be a "Sally" then. I can think of thousands of ways I'd rather spend my day than wrestling some pig flues through wood trusses on the second floor of a home, with marginal scaffold made up of "anything that will fit through the trusses. Nothing wrong with working smart IMO.


6, if you're unfamiliar with the Buckley/Rumford let me know by PM. I've done a few in the past, including some that used throat tiles. I would be willing to give you a hand if you needed it, as long as it's not snowing.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

not saying your sallys just saying no need to waste time cutting flu down i can jump them up staging alone i can set them alone but will usually set 2 at a time to keep them waist high. use 2 guys when possible. i have used straps to set them when they are in the hole. trust me i like my back.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

2low4nh said:


> not saying your sallys just saying no need to waste time cutting flu down *i can jump them up staging alone i can set them alone but will usually set 2 at a time* to keep them waist high. use 2 guys when possible. i have used straps to set them when they are in the hole. trust me i like my back.



WOW! :notworthy
D.

P.S. Waist high? What, are you 8 feet tall.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

haha no usually set them to keep it at waist height build to the top set 2 tiles. top of first tile is at waist. so you can kinda dead lift the tile.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

> So were doing a 6' wide x 5' high Rumford next week.


When I learned to build Rumfords in the mid 70's, the Good Count's formulas were pretty strict. On thing was that a true Rumford always has a square box.
6x6, or 5x5 would be spec Rumford--6x5 is something else. The flat (vertcal) of the back wall is also always a square--1/3 to 1/4 the opening area, and equal to the depth of the fire box. Since I never have used any of the pre-fabbed components or kits, I don't know what the dimensional requirements for them are.

On another note, the one foot sections of flue are real back savers, and I started using them for 18x18 and up--but then I'm old and wore out

Happy New year everyone.

JVC


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You may be old, but you ain't close to being worn out.


----------

